# Serm



## wizzy (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guy's i am new to the site and i had a question for you?
I recently purchased DMZ 2.0 and was what wondering what
would be the best SERM to take with my PCT.

I am a 35 year old male


----------



## goingunder87 (Nov 18, 2014)

I prefer clomid @ 50/25/25/25.  Nolva works to 40/20/20/20, but I'm not much of a fan vs clomid.  Sampson should be able to hook you up with some high quality clomid really fast!


----------



## wizzy (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks for the quick response.
how do i get in touch with sampson.


----------



## vancouver35 (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got some clomid from blue sky. Is it normal to taste like shit and your tongue feel almost numb for a while after? How long does it normally take before results start to show? First time using clomid after being suppressed by osta after a 6 week run. Also, is 25mg a day right for 5-6 weeks?
thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Stickmancqb (Dec 21, 2014)

vancouver35 said:


> Just got some clomid from blue sky. Is it normal to taste like shit and your tongue feel almost numb for a while after? How long does it normally take before results start to show? First time using clomid after being suppressed by osta after a 6 week run. Also, is 25mg a day right for 5-6 weeks?
> thanks for the help guys!



Yea it tastes like shit and your tongue goes numb. Put it in Orange juice.


----------

